# 76ers have new NBDL affiliate in Erie Bayhawks



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> The NBA Developmental League's Erie BayHawks is the new affiliate for the Cavaliers and the Philadelphia 76ers, The Plain Dealer has learned.
> 
> The BayHawks, based in Erie, Pa., also will soon announce the hiring of LSU and Indiana University assistant coach John Treloar as the team's coach. Treloar also coached the Wichita Falls Texans to a championship in the Continental Basketball Association during his first season as head coach.
> 
> "From a basketball standpoint, we'll be able to come and watch games and support the guys we have here and also be able to scout other players," Cavaliers General Manager Danny Ferry said in a statement. "Aside from the NBA, this is probably the most scouted professional league in the world. To be able to have that this close is very important."


LINK

They'll be sharing with the Cavaliers. I read not too long ago that the Sixers were planning on getting their own team in Trenton, so hopefully this is a stopgap. The Sixers old affiliate was in Albuquerque and it's understandable why the Sixers were reluctant to allocate anyone with the team so far away. Now with the Bayhawks could we see them send players such as Herbert Hill and their draft pick down there? We'll just have to see.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Have the Sixers even really utilized the D-League yet? We should stock up on some young talent and just dump them down there, maybe one will become a decent player.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I think the only time they used it was when they sent Louis Williams and Bobby Jones down there.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Coatesvillain said:


> I think the only time they used it was when they sent Louis Williams and Bobby Jones down there.


I remember Louis Williams was being sent down then brought right back up.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Yep. He put together a few 30 point games. He wasn't even down there a full week.


----------

